# Flusher vs Pointer, Chevy vs Ford, the Unending Debate



## ccolaman (Oct 21, 2015)

I have hunted with both, and own labs. Let's hear what everyone's opinion is on a flusher vs a pointer or anyone who has had experience with a cross bred of both. Just to stir it up (like it is needed) I am also partial to Chevy's. I wonder if there is any correlation between the categories......


----------

